# Sunday Wheat Bread



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2020)

Made a couple loafs of wheat bread out of Ken Forkish's book Flour Water Salt Yeast. These require an overnight proof in the fridge. Its always a good way to start the day having the house smell like fresh bread. I couldn't find our second proofing basket so one loaf proofed in a mixing bowl. Cooked both in a cast iron dutch oven. Vac packed one loaf and froze it.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 18, 2020)

Fantastic .


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2020)

Nothing like fresh baked bread

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2020)

Tear off a hunk and wash it down with some ........


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2020)

gary s said:


> Nothing like fresh baked bread
> 
> Gary



Totally agree. I don't know if this is Weird but, ever since I was a kid, I  can only eat Refer Cold Hard Butter on Hot Bread or Rolls. It's a combo of the temp contrast and the hard Butter against the soft bread....JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2020)

That is some BEAUTIFUL bread. Very nice work.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 18, 2020)

Wow that looks awesome! Nothing like homemade bread! Yum!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks really tasty.
That would make a great bread bowl for a spinach dip,  or clam chowder if it’s dense enough.


----------



## KillianMatters (Feb 19, 2020)

Could you please give the recipe? I know it's a noob question, but it looks so fluffy and good, mine never comes out like this.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2020)

KillianMatters said:


> Could you please give the recipe? I know it's a noob question, but it looks so fluffy and good, mine never comes out like this.






Books and other printed material are under copyright laws and can't be reprinted....


....


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 19, 2020)

Nothing like homemade bread - excellent job!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2020)

KillianMatters said:


> Could you please give the recipe? I know it's a noob question, but it looks so fluffy and good, mine never comes out like this.



Buy The book it is well worth it. Not only for the recipes in it but the explanations of teh techniques that Ken uses. He truly is a bread master.  Has really increased my bread making skills. When you buy the book make sure and get a good digital scale if you don't have one.  All of the recipes are by weight, which when baking is the best way to get accurate repetable results every time.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks really tasty.
> That would make a great bread bowl for a spinach dip,  or clam chowder if it’s dense enough.



Would work well for dips or chowders. Would need to make smaller loafs for chowder though. 1/8ths would probably be good.


----------



## Omnivore (Mar 24, 2020)

I love that book! Agree that the book as a whole is a must for all the great techniques and explanations. Your bread looks great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 24, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> I love that book! Agree that the book as a whole is a must for all the great techniques and explanations. Your bread looks great!



Thank you!


----------

